# iPad et Google Agenda



## ptiboubou (12 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai configuré mon compte Gmail sur mon iPad2 en utilisant le client mail Exchange. Pour les mails tout fonctionne bien...
Quand je vais dans iCal, j ai bien mon agenda a jour mais je n 'arrive pas a avoir les Agendas partagés de mon compte.
Ca fonctionne nickel sur mon iPhone donc il semble que ma "configuration google" est correcte. Y a-t-il un paramètre que j aurais loupé sur l'iPad?

Merci


----------

